# Installer KDE sur FreeBSD



## devin plompier (2 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
J'utilise FreeBSD 9.1 sur VirtualBox. J'aimerai installer KDE4. Mais j'ai tout essayé ce que j'ai trouvé sur le web. Rien ne marche.

J'ai essayé d'installer à partir de l'image d'installation, comme ça se fait normallement à l'installation. Va savoir pourquoi, quand il s'agit d'installer des paquets annexes, il ne reconnait pas le disque.
J'ai essayé de l'installer via le gestionnaire de paquets pkg_add. Ça marche pas.
Puis j'ai essayé de compiler via le système de ports (cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4 && make install clean). Je vous fais un dessin ?
Enfin, dernier essai avec la commande portmaster, sur conseil de la page KDE/FreeBSD Initiative. Eh non, toujours pas.
En plus, j'arrive même pas à voir ce qui déconne. Entre le moment ou il dit l'erreur et le prompt, y a une bonne centaine de lignes de bordel et du coup je peux pas voir 
Si quelqu'un a une méthode bien expliquée, pitié, je vous en supplie, faites m'en part.
Merci.


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2013)

Il faudrait récupérer les erreurs de compilation (3).


----------



## devin plompier (4 Mai 2013)

Et comment je fais pour accéder à l'erreur ? Quand je vois que ça a planté, ça m'affiche juste que y a eu une erreur, la raison doit être exposée genre 15 m au dessus du prompt...


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2013)

Quand on compile, en général, l'erreur apparaît juste au-dessus de l'invite. Sinon, tout sélectionner, copier puis coller dans un éditeur pour pouvoir analyser à loisir.


----------



## devin plompier (5 Mai 2013)

Pour rappel : je suis dans un environnement non graphique dans lequel le copier coller n'est pas implémenté. De plus, il est impossible de faire remonter l'ascenseur de l'écran pour accéder aux sorties du shell plus anciennes. Enfin, entre le code d'erreur et le prompt, il annonce une commande que je pourrais taper pour reprendre la compilation, qui est longue comme mon bras (en hauteur).


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2013)

Rien n'indiquait l'absence d'interface graphique 

Il faudrait dans ce cas rediriger les sorties vers un ou plusieurs fichiers, ou mettre un _pipe_ suivi de _more_ pour pouvoir suivre pas à pas.

Ce que je ferais, c'est installer une interface graphique minimale (X11, un gestionnaire de fenêtre simple genre _fvwm2_) et je retenterais l'installation de KDE4.


----------



## devin plompier (5 Mai 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Rien n'indiquait l'absence d'interface graphique


Désolé.


bompi a dit:


> Il faudrait dans ce cas rediriger les sorties vers un ou plusieurs fichiers, ou mettre un _pipe_ suivi de _more_ pour pouvoir suivre pas à pas.
> Ce que je ferais, c'est installer une interface graphique minimale (X11, un gestionnaire de fenêtre simple genre _fvwm2_) et je retenterais l'installation de KDE4.


Faudra attendre un peu. Ça fait 1 jours et demi que j'ai lancé une nouvelle compilation sur une installation toute neuve. Je crois pas qu'il ait été aussi loin la dernière fois, donc tant que ça marche, je laisse.


----------



## devin plompier (28 Mai 2013)

Bon désolé, ça fait assez longtemps. Je pense que je vais renoncer à installer KDE. Je ne dois pas m'y connaître assez. Désolé du dérangement. Je vais essayer xfce, peut-être.


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2013)

Toujours pas d'erreurs à nous montrer ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (29 Mai 2013)

Sinon pourquoi pas passer par pc-bsd ?
C'est du KDE au dessus de FreeBSD, ça peut t'éviter l'étape compilation


----------



## devin plompier (29 Mai 2013)

@bompi
Non, j'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'exporter les sorties de la console dans un fichier.

@Nyx0uf
C'est pas bête du tout, ça. Je vais essayer


----------



## devin plompier (6 Juin 2013)

Bon j'ai essayé l'installation de PC BSD. Ça a du mal sur VirtualBox (ça plante si il croit qu'on s'occupe pas de lui) mais je suis sûr qu'avec du temps (et de la patience) ça roule.


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2013)

Cela doit être la gestion de la mise en veille ou de l'économiseur d'écran, non ?


----------

